# Darkside's DNP log



## DarksideSix (Feb 17, 2013)

ok, so i'm starting a run of DNP today.

Basically inn a nutshell......I have about 33 caps left from another run i did last year so i'm just going to use them up.  first 4 days at 250 and then bump to 500 til they run out.  thats 14 days at 500 which i'm hoping i can complete.

Hurt myself back in October  benching too heavy and pulled my left pec really bad, maybe a slight tear.  Doc said no surgury as long as i took it easy for a while so i basically stopped everything.  Was only gonna take about a month off but that turned into 3....no gym, no diet.  Football season really killed my diet!  hahaha

Long story short, gained about 20-25lbs and a few inches around the middle.  Been back to the gym for a little over 2 weeks now and getting my diet back together.  Orgionaly i wanted to hit it hard for a good month or so and see what happens naturally before the dnp but for any of you that have ran this before know, it's best to run it in winter cause i'm sure as shit not going to run it in spring when it's warmer.

I have a nice stack of gear i'm wanting to run but not for til around April so trying to diet down and do as much as i can naturally before then.

Current stats
6'4"
264

Welcome to the Darkside!!


----------



## 63Vette (Feb 17, 2013)

Subbed- Have a fantastic run and drink the hell out of some water brother. You know the drill.

Much Respect,
Vette


----------



## Heisenberg (Feb 17, 2013)

I'll be in to see how this goes.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 17, 2013)

(thought this gif was particularly appropriate for this thread  )  Watch how this is done boys


----------



## SuperBane (Feb 17, 2013)

We're the same height!
I'm in for the ride.
Whats your cut diet looking like?


----------



## Azog (Feb 17, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> (thought this gif was particularly appropriate for this thread  )  Watch how this is done boys




Glorious!!!


----------



## DarksideSix (Feb 17, 2013)

SuperBane said:


> We're the same height!
> I'm in for the ride.
> Whats your cut diet looking like?



Just clean  brother.  I'm eating a lot of chicken and rice through out the day.  dinners i usually switch it up to lean steak and sweet potatoes or something simular.  gonna start experimenting with some ground turkey as well.  

kind of hard to eat strict onn DNP  them carb cravings are a motherfucker!


----------



## HH (Feb 18, 2013)

Will be following this one,give that fat hell!


----------



## Jada (Feb 18, 2013)

followin ur log my bro


----------



## DarksideSix (Feb 18, 2013)

So i started yesterday, took 1 cap at 5pm and then took my 2nd cap at 5pm tonight.  so far, not much.  

Tomorrow will be my last day at 1 cap and then the fun should begin.


----------



## G-Man (Feb 19, 2013)

Are you gonna be splitting up the doses when you start taking 2/day or take at the same time?


----------



## 63Vette (Feb 19, 2013)

G-Man said:


> Are you gonna be splitting up the doses when you start taking 2/day or take at the same time?



Good question ... and bro you know you do NOT have to ignore the carb cravings.... if you want to sweat like a whore in church eat those fuckers.

Much Respect,
Vette


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 19, 2013)

Are you dead yet? I hear DNP kills everyone who uses it... Also; can I drink my winny?


----------



## DarksideSix (Feb 19, 2013)

yes, i will be splitting up doses

Yes, i will be giving in to those carb cravings when they hit

Yes, i am dead.......but NO! YOU CANNOT DRINK FUCKING WINNY!!!

For shits and giggles took my tab at noon today and so far i don't feel shit.  Tomorrow will be 2 a day so we'll see.


----------



## HH (Feb 19, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> Are you dead yet? I hear DNP kills everyone who uses it... Also; can I drink my winny?




&#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;

^crying of laughter emoji


----------



## DarksideSix (Feb 19, 2013)

ok....so i may be feeling a little warmer.  I
ve always been a hot MoFo to begin with.  lol


----------



## Heisenberg (Feb 19, 2013)

What diet are you following in terms of macros? I've read a bunch of different DNP diet recommendations, from high-carb/low-fat to isocaloric to keto.


----------



## DarksideSix (Feb 19, 2013)

just eating clean, nothing too specific.  lot of chicken and rice.


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Feb 19, 2013)

god i love the dnp party


----------



## DarksideSix (Feb 20, 2013)

Finally starting to get warm. Today is first day at 500 but I have only taken my first cap this morning. I'll take the second when I get home tonight.  I'm guessing by this time tomorrow I'll be full on sweating my balls off.


----------



## DarksideSix (Feb 22, 2013)

So today will be my 3rd day at 500.  Haven't taken my second cap yet....I split them up, 1 cap first thing in morning and 1 around dinner time.  Definitely starting to get warmer. Sweating a little more.  Nothing too drastic yet but I know it's coming!  Lol


----------



## Spongy (Feb 23, 2013)

I feel like i might need to join the party...


----------



## DarksideSix (Feb 25, 2013)

ok, so it's been a week since i started.  Weighed myself today and i'm down 8lbs so far.  haven't lost any size around the mid section but we all know fat is stored all over so, so far so good. 

The other day I was debaiting bumping the dose to 750 as i wasn't feeling it as much as the last time i used it.  Last time, however was later in the spring...around the end of march, beginning of April and i was sweating prefusely.  Had night sweats like a mother fucker.  This time, i'm not sweating nearly as much as before when i sleep.  I'm getting hot flashes here annd there....mostly after i eat and i am sweating, but more of a constant thing.  Decided against bumping the dose and figured i would just ride it out like i planned.  

The Lethargy is starting to be a motherfucker though!  a few days ago i started taking some T3 to help combat that and it seems to help.  Been drinking a big glass of pedialite first thing in the mornings and started sipping gaterade/powerade through out the day to keep electrolytes up.  Had to start cutting some workouts short....or lowering the volume as it drains you fast.

have 9 more days to go until i'm out so will keep updating as i go.


----------



## Infantry87 (Feb 25, 2013)

Nice log bro. Id like to run it considering Ive gotten a little puffy from my winter bulk I came off of but hopefully the tren will eat away some of the bf along with my carb deficit diet


----------



## DarksideSix (Feb 26, 2013)

yeah bro, my cycle will be Tren/test/masteron/var and i know it will melt shit away, i'm just trying to get as much gone as i can before to make it better.


----------



## Azog (Feb 26, 2013)

Nice log. I wanna give DNP ago someday, but it is already heating up here in SoCal so I prolly will wait until next winter. 8lbs in a week is serious!


----------



## DarksideSix (Feb 28, 2013)

Well today is day 12.  As of last night I'm down about 11lbs so averaging a pound a day.  I'm sure more will drop after I stop and get rid of the water.  I've decided that tomorrow will be my last day.  I wanted to try and make it a few more days until my caps run out but the lethargy is really starting to get me along with the shortness of breath.  I'm in sales and I can't even get a few minutes into my sales pitch without the shortness of breath setting in so I'm gonna call it quits tomorrow.  I'll be happy if another 5-7lbs drop off within a week.


----------



## DarksideSix (Mar 2, 2013)

ok, so i've been off for 2 days now.  Energy levels starting to come back to normal but i keep breaking out in hives.  Was on for 12 days. 3 at 250 and 9 at 500.  so far as of this morning i'm down 14lbs and approx 1.75-2 inches off the mid section.


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Mar 2, 2013)

Sounds great... Except the hives.


----------



## DarksideSix (Mar 2, 2013)

Four1Thr33 said:


> Sounds great... Except the hives.



nothing serious.  A little benadryol and they're gone


----------



## Spongy (Mar 15, 2013)

Any update on total loss?


----------



## DarksideSix (Mar 16, 2013)

Spongy said:


> Any update on total loss?



down 19lbs


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Mar 16, 2013)

Good shit bro.   Good shit.


----------



## NbleSavage (Mar 16, 2013)

Nice progress Mate!


----------



## Jada (Mar 20, 2013)

Great job dark!


----------

